# atlantis pools



## jjking42 (Feb 17, 2006)

We are looking at gong to Atlantis the first week of march in 2007. we can delay in to late April or late may.

I have heard about the pools being cold in the winter. What time of year do they warm up? Will they be OK for the first week of march ?

We live in Texas so my kids are not used to swimming in cold.

Hawaii in march 2005 was too cold for them.

Destin in march 2004 was too cold for them. 

Should I go farther south or later in the year. trying to stay away from summer crowds


----------



## tsl (Feb 17, 2006)

*June is our favorite time*

Having Texas kids as well, May and June are our favorite times.  We went to Atlantis right after school in early June last year.  The resort was busy but the lines were not long.  The temp. and water was just perfect.  We were told by the shuttle driver that July and August are just packed.  So we will always try to go in June.

I don't know if you are exchanging or staying in the hotel, but you might find better prices in May b/f school ends.  It was so hard getting in, we bought.  Our kids just loved it and said they wanted to go back every year.

good luck!!


----------



## gmarine (Feb 17, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> We are looking at gong to Atlantis the first week of march in 2007. we can delay in to late April or late may.
> 
> I have heard about the pools being cold in the winter. What time of year do they warm up? Will they be OK for the first week of march ?
> 
> ...



The pools are cold in March but if it is an exchange you probably should take whatever you can get since it is very hard to exchange into Atlantis.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 17, 2006)

The pools (and ocean) are still cold in April.  I wouldn't even get in the water although if the air temp had been warmer it may not have seemed so bad.  DH only went in once, and he's not usually wimpy about water temps.


----------



## jerseygirl (Feb 17, 2006)

We were there Easter 2004 (early to mid April ??).  My d swam ... I did not ... the pools were still too cold for me.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 18, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> The pools are cold in March but if it is an exchange you probably should take whatever you can get since it is very hard to exchange into Atlantis.



why would we want to go if you cant get in the water ?


----------



## gmarine (Feb 18, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> why would we want to go if you cant get in the water ?




If cold water bothers you then you shouldnt go. For most people it isnt a big deal. I have been there twice in January and while the pools are cold, it really didnt bother us. They were still crowded as was the beach.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 18, 2006)

To me, it's all relative to the air temps. If it's 82+ I'm going in, unless its unusually cold. 75-80, then it starts to bother me and my kids.

What are the temps in March or April?

Regards.
Joe


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 18, 2006)

gmarine said:
			
		

> If cold water bothers you then you shouldnt go. For most people it isnt a big deal. I have been there twice in January and while the pools are cold, it really didnt bother us. They were still crowded as was the beach.



so people go to the pool and beach with out getting in the water? what do you do then ?

 I guess if you live in the snow belt its might seem nice but in Dallas i can sit in my backyard and get a tan in february so i would never go somewhere just to sit in the sun. I need to be on a beautiful swimmable beach, or a nice mountain to hike or theme or water park to enjoy. With active boys 10,9 there better be something to do besides lay around in the sun.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 18, 2006)

MOXJO7282 said:
			
		

> To me, it's all relative to the air temps. If it's 82+ I'm going in, unless its unusually cold. 75-80, then it starts to bother me and my kids.
> 
> What are the temps in March or April?
> 
> ...



for my wife the water needs to be 80 the air 85-90. The kids will swim with the water in the 70s air in the 80s


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 18, 2006)

JJ
I would not go in March if you can get May. Mid May 2005 trip was still too cold for me to swim although there were people in the pools and ocean. We had a real great time.

What a great resort,your family will just love it! Bluest ocean water.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 18, 2006)

I went in late Jan/early Feb last year and most of the pools were GREAT!  There was one pool that was really cold, but for the most part, it was fine.  We couldn't go in the ocean, though!


----------



## tsl (Feb 19, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> so people go to the pool and beach with out getting in the water? what do you do then ?
> 
> I guess if you live in the snow belt its might seem nice but in Dallas i can sit in my backyard and get a tan in february so i would never go somewhere just to sit in the sun. I need to be on a beautiful swimmable beach, or a nice mountain to hike or theme or water park to enjoy. With active boys 10,9 there better be something to do besides lay around in the sun.




If you have boys 9 and 10 and the water is too cold for them, I would think it would be torture for them to look at the cool slides and pools and not go in.  I know my kids (who are roughly the same age) would not be happy campers.

June was really not over crowded, but it will probably be more difficult to obtain.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 20, 2006)

I am not sure if all the pools are heated but I was there in January and the pool with all the slides was definetly heated so there may be a time when the hotel decides they don't have to heat the pools anymore but I can tell you when I went I could feel the heated water coming out of the skimmers that circulate at bottom of pool.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 20, 2006)

mariawolf said:
			
		

> I am not sure if all the pools are heated but I was there in January and the pool with all the slides was definetly heated so there may be a time when the hotel decides they don't have to heat the pools anymore but I can tell you when I went I could feel the heated water coming out of the skimmers that circulate at bottom of pool.




maybe Jan or Feb with heated pools is better than  march or april without heated pools. Anyone know for sure.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 21, 2006)

jjking42 said:
			
		

> maybe Jan or Feb with heated pools is better than  march or april without heated pools. Anyone know for sure.



I have been there twice in January. None of the pools have been heated. They are cold but very few people seemed bothered by it. They were still cowded.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 21, 2006)

I just e mailed reservations office at Atlantis to inquire about whether the pools are heated. I never thought they were but this time when there the first week of January as I said I felt hot water coming out of the bottom of the pool where the water enters--not exactly skimmers as in a private pool but where the water re circulates in to the pool--can't imagine why it would be warm coming out when the water is a cooler temperature unless the pool is heated.  If I hear anything I will post it.


----------



## mariawolf (Feb 22, 2006)

According to the reply from reservations two pools at Atlantis are heated "on a need to heat" basis--I am assuming this is why I found the pool warm in January--now there are 11 pools according to this e mail so 9 are not heated==the one I know was heated was the one where all the slides are located next to the Mayan Temple.  Hope this helps all those out there who are deciding about when to travel.


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks maria


----------



## Negma (Feb 23, 2006)

We are in Atlantis right now. The outside temps have been 80-82. The Atlantis pools are currently heated (at least while we are here). The Harborside pool seems to be about 74ish, pretty nice after being in the sun. None of my teenage girls are complaining.


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just got back from Harborside yesterday (met Negma and his lovely wife for drinks at Bimini Road!). I did notice that the water coming from the circulators was warmed and was wondering about that myself. 

I am a bit of a sissy when it comes to swimming in cold pools. I think the water temp varies a lot depending on whether or not it is cloudy. There was one cloudy day when it was too cold for me, but my kids spent all day in the pool. Other than that, it was great. Sometimes by the end of the day, it would get a little cold (around 4:30 or so) and I would get out. On Friday, the sun was so strong and it was so hot, I actually wished the water in the Harborside pool was cooler. 

The ocean water was too cold for me, but I did see folks swimming. 

I also agree that it also depends on where you're coming from. I'm from NJ, so this was a good 50-60 degrees difference from home. If you are used to warmer temperatures, you may not be satisfied with the Bahamas in the winter.


----------

